# Tells me I am not logged on when I am



## spiderjames (Feb 3, 2003)

When I try to post a new thread I am asked to log on. Then after I type my thread I am told I am not logged on. If I log on again I get an invalid thread error message and my post dissapears into never never land.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

There are two possible problems.

1) Your browser is timing out. I think that it's set so that after thirty minutes of inactivity (writing counts as inactivity, it only counts when your clicking on stuff basically), it automatically logs you off. Just occasionally preview the post/thread and it'll reset the countdown.

2) When you log in, there should be a box that says something like"Remember Me." Click that if you're on an unshared computer (you're the only one that uses it).


----------

